# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  μηχάνημα η προγραμμα για ελενχο των db

## makx

gia sas απο Ορεστιαδα  ::  

η ερώτησή μου είναι απλή , υπάρχει μηχάνημα η πρόγραμμα που να μετράει 
με ακρίβεια τα db η ακόμη και τα mw που έχω στο σύνολο (πομποδέκτης +κερέα).
Στην περιπτωσή μου D-link 900+ap + κερέα 19db (to d-link είναι στα -5 db me -0 είναι με την εγχείρηση του acynonix) αλλα θέλω να είμαι οσο το δυνατον νομιμος αλλα απο οτι εχω δει (και έχει περισότερη σημασία) οσο πιο κοντινό το λινκ τοσο λιγοτερα db χρειάζονται . 

ευχαριστώ 
Μάκης Σταματόπουλος

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Δοκίμασε κάποιο από τα ακόλουθα links, είναι οι γνωστές σελίδες - υπολογιστήρια :

για μετατροπή mw <-> dbm : http://www.aerialix.com/calculators/dbm ... rsion.html

και για υπολογισμό EiRP :
http://www.vwlowen.demon.co.uk/java/eirpie.htm

και διάφορα calculators-converters : http://users.telenet.be/educypedia/elec ... orsant.htm

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## makx

ευχαριστω πρώτα απο όλα για τα συγκεκριμένα site που μου υπέδειξες .

Αν και είναι πολύ καλα για τον θεωρητικό υπολογισμό 
Τι γίνεται ομως πρακτικα πώς μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε με οση ακρίβεια μπορούμε τα db (db πομποδέκτη + db κεράιας - db απο καλωδιώσεις ) = συνολικό db 

φιλικά για το Ασυρματο Δύκτιο Ορεστιάδας

----------

